# anyone else going to Dressage tomorrow?



## Dancing Queen (6 August 2012)

So excited!!! Its been such a successful Olympics for equestrianism!
I Would love a gold tomorrow!!!


----------



## Burnttoast (6 August 2012)

Yes - 5.30 train tomorrow! So excited I'm probably going to be incapable of watching... After today let's hope the team are inspired


----------



## Always Henesy (6 August 2012)

Yes I am going tomorrow 

So excited I could almost wet myself


----------



## Dancing Queen (6 August 2012)

what block are you in??


----------



## BroadfordQueen (6 August 2012)

I wish! Been trying to get tickets but only ones available are for £150  will keep trying all night though haha as my brothers going down in the morning for cycling so I have a free lift!! *fingers crossed*
Hope you all have a fab time


----------



## holzrokz (6 August 2012)

me!  i'm so unbelievably excited, been dancing round my house since i heard about the showjumping gold, and the riders really deserve it in the dressage as well! 

I shall be a loner and most probably taking pictures of everything and anything so if anyone see's me please say hello


----------



## Always Henesy (6 August 2012)

Dancing Queen said:



			what block are you in??
		
Click to expand...

Block 220 row 34


----------



## Tiffany (6 August 2012)

No unfortunately - have a great day and fingers crossed for another Gold


----------



## Joeyjojo (6 August 2012)

I'm going  am right at the back of block 212 but very excited. Another gold would be amazing!!


----------



## Custard Cream (6 August 2012)

Me! I'm going! Alarm set for 3am, train at 4.45am.


----------



## elsielouise (6 August 2012)

I'm going on my own too.

After a saga of ticket buying, friend not going and re-selling then husband buying more then having not enough and finally ending up with too many I shall have two seats To myself to choose from!

And now the web site has crashed Nd I can't re-sell.


----------



## Joeyjojo (6 August 2012)

Custard cream wowzer that is a huge amount of dedication  

elsielouise - bring the spare ticket with you and take it to the ticket box office, there might be someone waiting to see if there are any available (I know there were when I went to the show jumping) maybe you can make their day!


----------



## Mondy (6 August 2012)

If you go to watch the dressage then please show your disgust with this kind of abuse:
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/304575_10151131522446678_1844133958_n.jpg

Just turn your back on the riders who use Rollkur - notably E Gal, A Cornelissen, van der Meer, Oatley, and Patrick Kittel - and support horse welfare and correct riding.

cf.
https://www.facebook.com/TurnYourBackOnRidersThatRollkur


----------



## Custard Cream (7 August 2012)

I'm on the train! Up at 3am, quick coffee and shower, 30min drive to train station and am now comfortably sat in First Class


----------



## holzrokz (7 August 2012)

Custard cream - damn you payed for first class ticket too and am sat on the floor outside the toilet! Business me hogging the seats!


----------



## holzrokz (7 August 2012)

Ahh phone! I meant business men!


----------



## Bernster (7 August 2012)

I admire your dedication people!  I'm still in bed !!  In block 206 fairly central I think. Might have to buy a poncho on the way if it's anything like the other day !


----------

